# Canadian Army Journal Issue 9.2



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2006)

Now available here:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/CAJ/main.asp?view=more&issueID=38

As always, it looks like some good reading.


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

> Capitaine-Abbé Rosaire Crochetière: Un Vicaire Dans Les Tranchées
> Padre (Major) Jean-Yves Fortin,




Well... looks like the RMC Padre (RC) made a submission.
Too bad it's in french or I would read it.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Well... looks like the RMC Padre (RC) made a submission.
> Too bad it's in french or I would read it.



It's about sin; they're against it.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (4 Oct 2006)

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> It's about sin; they're against it.



hahahahaha


----------

